# insure a roll cage?



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

are there any insurance companies that will insure a car with a roll cage?

thankyou

gav


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

A-Plan do.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ditto, I've a rollcaged car insured via A Plan.
T


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

that's brilliant news

thankyou chaps

gav


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same here


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

just waiting for my quote now :thumbsup:


----------



## iangtr (Aug 26, 2006)

what was ur quote


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

nope, they can't do agreed value

going to try "sky" now

i'll keep you posted


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I use Competition Car Insurance.
I am doing sprinting but there is street legal drag cars on there.
I spoke to Richard Eggar and he said that they would do agreed value. I am allowed unlimited mods and they advised me to get a roll cage. My renewal really dropped this year as I have turned 40. Worth a try:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

gavman said:


> nope, they can't do agreed value
> 
> going to try "sky" now
> 
> i'll keep you posted


Flux were the 'only' company after days of ringing round who could do an agreed value (Well over the £30K max A-Plan etc would cover!) on mine based on Abbey's quotations and independant engineers report.
Cage/engine mods/nos all declared even though it wasn't actually fitted at the time.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

davewilkins said:


> I use Competition Car Insurance.


Me too. :thumbsup:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

i'm just waiting for RB to tell what tracker i'm getting

(perhaps that's how things got expensive with the engine build)  

but i've got some more companies to try now, thankyou all


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

it's between flux and competition car ins now- sky (recommended by A plan) were no good, couldn't do an agreed value over £20k

c.c.ins have quoted £1200- not bad i s'pose

gav


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

davewilkins said:


> I use Competition Car Insurance.
> I am doing sprinting but there is street legal drag cars on there.
> I spoke to Richard Eggar and he said that they would do agreed value. I am allowed unlimited mods and they advised me to get a roll cage. My renewal really dropped this year as I have turned 40. Worth a try:thumbsup:



my thanks to you dave- i've gone with competition car ins @£1200

thanks to all who posted! :bowdown1: 

gav


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great news Gav


----------

